
Twitter Bootstrap v1.4.0 Released - atambo
https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/wiki/Changelog
======
jonmc12
Recently I walked into project that used Twitter bootstrap for the initial
CSS. A prototype was built, relying on the bootstrap CSS, and from that point
on it has been hassle to work with the CSS.

I'm really not sure I understand the strategy of dumping so many styles into
the global name space. Basically, all of us have been working around the
styling as we implement features.. a major refactor is in order and we will
likely be ditching bootstrap.

Just a warning if you plan to build beyond the styles provided by bootstrap,
it is not straightforward. Really, the entire set of styles should be
contained within its own namespace or some other meaningful semantic
convention.

Am I missing something? What is intended after 'boot'? am I really supposed to
replace these global styles manually?

~~~
bdr
As a counterexample, I just built a site with Bootstrap, and I was very happy
with the experience. It's the first site I've ever made that I think looks
pretty good.

I worked around the styles I didn't want in two different ways. One, I built
my own version of the css that excluded all the form styles (non-native
controls are bad). This involved installing some packages that I didn't really
understand but didn't need to. It took maybe five minutes start to finish. The
second was simply overriding the CSS I didn't want. This is absolutely no
different than what you do with any other website, where you're overriding the
browser's default styles instead of Bootstrap's.

~~~
jonmc12
"This is absolutely no different than what you do with any other website,
where you're overriding the browser's default styles instead of Bootstrap's"

Its different. There are all kinds of properties I don't want to have to
override. This gives me the option of deleting code from bootstrap css or
having duplicate css code in my project, every page load, and every rendering
of the dom.

A prototype is fine, but once I'm working with a graphic designer, its mostly
undoing vs overriding. Would be so much more bootstrap-able if the styles were
constrained to classes.

~~~
asifjamil
I agree. The problem I'm facing now is that I customized a lot of the CSS
styles directly, but with the new ongoing updates, it's not going to be easy
to merge them through.

------
travisfischer
I'm excited about the form states in this release as well as the bug fixes.

As a generalist developer who does a little bit of everything but has a hard
time with the design side of things, I'm loving using Twitter Bootstrap on
some of my personal projects. One example where I've used it is
<http://smacktweets.com>. The header bar alone, while extremely simple, is so
much better than what I probably would have done on my own.

Twitter Bootstrap gives you great looking design elements with very very
little effort. If you are good with the design side of things it's probably
overkill and heavier weight than you want in a boilerplate if you are going to
customize everything anyways.

Skeleton (<http://getskeleton.com/>) is another great boiler plate that I have
also enjoyed using on all kinds of projects. It is really just a boilerplate
and doesn't have all the pretty design elements that bootstrap has.

Just wanted to say thanks for putting this out and for the community
continuing development on it. I'm really enjoying it.

------
yuvadam
I would wait for v.1.4.1 before upgrading.

Issue #538 [1] is a showstopper in v1.4.0 for anyone using bootstrap via the
less.js compiler (and not the precompiled CSS files).

[1] - <https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues/538>

------
cwilson
I'm really loving how fast they are pushing updates and just using Bootstrap
in general. I've already used it for my startups new website
(<http://www.sponsorfied.com>), which turned out pretty awesome, and the time
I saved by using Bootstrap was pretty incredible.

I'm definitely using it for any side projects or sites I need to toss up
without spending days on them.

------
fuzionmonkey
I'm impressed with Bootstrap.

It's really comprehensive and covers a lot more than other frameworks. I feel
like with Bootstrap you could really crank out a web app, without having to do
much presentationally.

The navigational aids also seem really helpful and the default typography and
whatnot does look quite nice.

------
atambo
If you are a rails user and want your form helpers to spit out the bootstrap
form markup check out:

<https://github.com/stouset/twitter_bootstrap_form_for>

Also, if you are a simple_form user then check out:

<https://github.com/rafaelfranca/simple_form-bootstrap>

~~~
kcurtin
I'm a Rails n00b using bootstrap to get things to look decent so I'm not
miserable every time I fire up my app. Thanks for the link, I'm using form_for
and was having a few issues with styling..

------
cavalcade
What is the difference between Bootstrap vs Foundation (zurb)?

~~~
RogueX
Just some observations:

Bootstrap uses LESS. Not everyone is a fan.

Bootstrap has more features and, in my opinion, nicer buttons and alerts.

Foundation is built to be responsive and to work great with mobile and tablet
devices.

------
smickie
I like almost everything about bootstrap, except for it's button states...

They don't feel right. The 'hover' state should be the 'down'(active) state;
the hover state looks like button is pushed in. The hover needs some kind of
glow or subtle gradient change, then when the button is clicked it needs to
look like it's pushed in. It's strange they've done this because the buttons
on twitter.com feel correct and get pushed in like real life buttons.

Also the fade animation on the button totally unnecessary, it just animates
for the sake of being animated, it doesn't serve a purpose. Animations need to
serve a purpose, such as the Mac App store whizzing purchased apps into the
dock.

Everything else is pretty fantastic, but those button states make my skin
crawl, they're the first thing to get changed if I'm using bootstrap.

------
rlander
Bootstrap is awesome. I've built 3 prototypes based on Bootstrap and it is
such a leap forward if you are not design inclined.

Here's a list of sites built with it: <http://builtwithbootstrap.tumblr.com/>

------
viveksec
I highly recommend Twitter bootstrap combined with the generator Stasis
(stasis.me) for people rolling out new static websites.

The bootstrap elements are particularly well suited for documentation pages -
see <http://trisul.org>

------
Thomaschaaf
Sadly there is not change log. I just scrolled through the doc and could not
find any features. All this seems to be from 1.3.0 is bug fixes which make it
a patch? Please correct me if I'm wrong and I missed something awesome ;)

~~~
wuster
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues?milestone=6&...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues?milestone=6&state=closed)

------
jason_slack
What is the difference between Bootstrap and HTML5 BoilerPlate?

------
j45
Wow, it's being updated so much, and so quickly. I hope the fine line between
it's simplicity can be managed with all the features being added.

------
funthree
What has kept me from using this is the lack of media-queries. After
investigating the gh repo it looks like there is a 2.0 branch with a
responsive design already being built. I'm not sure what keeps them from
releasing it but it appears to work.

[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/2.0-wip/docs/index...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/2.0-wip/docs/index.html#L121)

